

Show HN: Funny/Joke App. Worst Idea Ever. - easymode
http://www.lootitooti.com/
From the about Tab:<p>With lootitooti.com, we made one of the goofiest ideas come to life.<p>My bro and I get real goofy when we play video games. One day I was playing League of Legends with my bro and humming Game of Thrones theme(Tana Nana). My bro started humming the same song with a different lyrics (looti tooti), and we kept going. I decided we can turn this into an app, and troll a bit on humanity. We enjoy this absolutely goofy stuff, maybe someone else will like it too.<p>If we get good response (highly unlikely), We can turn this into a platform where people would be able to create funny variations of their favorite tunes.<p>We want to stay anonnymous for now :P, but if you have anything to say, please feel free to email primac.apps@gmail.com<p>Thanks for checking out Looti Tooti. I'm sure now you can get through with the rest of your day!
======
Spoygg
Made me laugh :) It is stupid in funny way :D

~~~
easymode
Hehe. Thank you :D. I did make the disclaimer "worst idea ever" ;)

